# Mahler 8--Best Recording



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just curious what Mahler Eighth recording is your favorite and why?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

My favourite recording is not actually a recording ... it is a YouTube video of a Proms performance with the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain conducted by Simon Rattle. The chorus and soloists are mostly the same as on his CBSO recording. What makes this performance so intriguing is that they young musicians get into it in a way that professionals have often forgotten about, i.e. there is a sense of enthusiasm and discovery. And it doesn't hurt that it took place in the almost 6000 seat Royal Albert Hall with it's 'interesting' acoustics which actually fit the piece better than your average, much smaller concert hall.

P.S. If you want an actual recording of it ... use the youtube-dl software to download and extract the audio.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I bought Solt's just because it was rated well. But I just can't get into his Eighth symphony. I can get into his others except 3, 6, and this.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> My favourite recording is not actually a recording ... it is a YouTube video of a Proms performance with the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain conducted by Simon Rattle. The chorus and soloists are mostly the same as on his CBSO recording. What makes this performance so intriguing is that they young musicians get into it in a way that professionals have often forgotten about, i.e. there is a sense of enthusiasm and discovery. And it doesn't hurt that it took place in the almost 6000 seat Royal Albert Hall with it's 'interesting' acoustics which actually fit the piece better than your average, much smaller concert hall.
> 
> P.S. If you want an actual recording of it ... use the youtube-dl software to download and extract the audio.


A wonderful video of a superb performance. Normally the 8th loses me at certain points. Not in this case. I still find it an uneven work and a bit of a monstrosity, but you're right about the dedication of those young musicians.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Will have to try the Rattle. The 8th is my least favorite Mahler Symphony as well. When I do listen it is Solti or Bernstein from the 60s,.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Solti/CSO....tho no recording can do true justice to this work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Boulez Mahler 8 is the finest thing he has ever done.

The Solti is over-rated.

The Bernstein/LSO is poorly recorded.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

The Bernstein with LSO has served me alright. I don't mind the slight audio dullness that hpowders mentions - it slightly softens what is otherwise a harsh, deafening piece of music. Not a big fan of the symphony anyway, though, compared to the others.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't especially like the 8th, especially the second half. The recording of it I prefer is Solti's, because he gets it over with relatively quickly.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The Boulez Mahler 8 is the finest thing he has ever done.
> 
> The Solti is over-rated.
> 
> The Bernstein/LSO is poorly recorded.


The original LP release of the Bernstein was awful, but the latest remasterings largely right the ship


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Nothing ever came close to these three. Solti is spectacular but Tennstedt has more heart-on-sleeve. BBC has a better Part 2, and EMI has a better Part 1.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I really, _really_ love what Boulez did with the work. It's an astounding achievement in every respect, and really makes excellent sense of the work.

The 8th is such a great piece, I wish I could hear it live soon - but it's admittedly quite hard to organize...


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Your question was about the RECORDING.
Naxos (2005) comes to mind...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me two, Solti on Decca, most wonderful recording and Bernstein on DG. DVD, just to see him conducting


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Horenstein is not only the best 8th but one of the best Mahler recordings period. Other versions I like are Bernstein's 70s Salzburg version on DG and Wyn Morris. 

But Horenstein is on another level:
https://youtu.be/JiJOcLMkLP8


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Klaus Tennstedt's live recording with the London Philharmonic Orchestra that Granate posted, for sure. Also Kubelik's live recording on Audit, which has more spontaneity than his (also excellent) studio recording:


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I still like very much Abravanells 8 th. Not a recording with a star ensemble, but a performance who carries the spirital dimensions of the music. The earlier Bernstein is not good, Solti splendid but much to operatic, Järvi even worse. I was always a great friend of Abravanels Mahler. You should get him for a good price, he has recorded the complete symphonies, the whole set is recommendable.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> For me two, Solti on Decca, most wonderful recording and Bernstein on DG. DVD, just to see him conducting


Solti's M8 on Decca is unsurpassed even 40+ years after the date it was recorded. Solti was able to assemble the best cast for his recording of M8, this is one of the main reasons it stands so strong even after all these scores of years. Plus the sound of Chicago brass section is absolutely glorious.

Bernstein's conducting is a marvel, love, love, LOVE his Mahler. Just the way he holds the wand as a sword getting ready to unleash the torrent of sound that is "Veni Creator Spiritus" is priceless.

P.S. And yeah, I own lots of different M8s and have attended three performances live (lucky me!) so I can compare.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Solti's M8 on Decca is unsurpassed even 40+ years after the date it was recorded. Solti was able to assemble the best cast for his recording of M8, this is one of the main reasons it stands so strong even after all these scores of years. Plus the sound of Chicago brass section is absolutely glorious.
> 
> Bernstein's conducting is a marvel, love, love, LOVE his Mahler. Just the way he holds the wand as a sword getting ready to unleash the torrent of sound that is "Veni Creator Spiritus" is priceless.
> 
> P.S. And yeah, I own lots of different M8s and have attended three performances live (lucky me!) so I can compare.


We will have al lot to talk about in 2020, let's make it diner instead of coffee. :cheers:


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Stereo Recordings in addition to Solti. 
Sinopoli Philharmonia DG
Kubelik BRSO DG
Gergiev LSO
Tennstedt LPO is widely admired, not by me as much.
Abbado BPO is widely admired, not by me as much.

I sort of like Nazet Seguin, not liked by Fanfare magazine so much


----------

